# 4 cách phân biệt cặp chống gù tốt



## uyenlam (27/8/19)

*Để phân biệt cặp chống gù tốt, chúng ta sẽ dựa vào mẫu mã thực tế của sản phẩm cũng như chất lượng của nó để xác định. Thế nhưng, do thiếu kiến thức về sản phẩm còn đang khá mới mẻ này nên nhiều phụ huynh vẫn gặp khó khăn trong việc lựa chọn cặp chống gù chất lượng cao.*

Thị trường cặp sách trong thời gian vừa qua đã ghi nhận sự phát triển mạnh mẽ của rất nhiều thương hiệu với những sản phẩm mới mẻ, đa dạng về mẫu mã lẫn chủng loại. Nổi bật trong số đó chính là chiếc cặp chống gù. Tuy nhiên, khi lựa chọn sản phẩm này, nhiều phụ huynh không biết làm thế nào để phân biệt được chiếc cặp tốt. Vậy hãy cùng tìm hiểu 4 cách phân biệt cặp chống gù tốt qua bài viết này nhé.

_

_
_Phân biệt cặp chống gù tốt bằng kiểu dáng_​
*Phân biệt cặp chống gù tốt bằng kiểu dáng*
Một trong những đặc điểm dễ nhận biết nhất của một chiếc cặp chống gù tốt chính là kiểu dáng. Thông thường, những chiếc cặp chống gù tốt và chính hãng thường có kiểu dáng hình hộp chữ nhật. Kiểu dáng này chính là để tạo nên bộ định hình khung xương cho các bé, giúp tối ưu hóa khả năng chống gù. 
Do đó, nếu gặp phải những chiếc cặp chống gù mà không mang kiểu dáng hình hộp chữ nhật thì các bậc phụ huynh cần phải hết sức chú ý tìm hiểu. Tránh lựa chọn khi chưa có đủ thông tin về sản phẩm cũng như nhà sản xuất.

_

_
_Phân biệt cặp chống gù tốt bằng chất liệu_​
*Phân biệt cặp chống gù tốt bằng chất liệu *
Điểm tiếp theo mà các bậc phụ huynh có thể sử dụng để phân biệt cặp chống gù tốt chính là chất liệu. Đối với những chiếc cặp chống gù nhập ngoại, chất liệu thường được làm bằng da thật, đặc biệt là những chiếc cặp chống gù Nhật Bản. Còn đối với những chiếc cặp chống gù “Made in Việt Nam” thì chất liệu thường được làm bằng vải siêu nhẹ kèm theo lớp lót đệm vô cùng êm ái. 
Do đó, khi tìm mua cặp chống gù, các bậc phụ huynh có thể căn cứ vào chi tiết này để lựa chọn. Nếu gặp phải những chiếc cặp chống gù bằng chất liệu khác thì cần phải hết sức chú ý tìm hiểu về nhà sản xuất để tránh mua phải hàng giả, hàng nhái.

_

_
_hân biệt cặp chống gù tốt bằng tem nhãn, bảo hành_
​*Phân biệt cặp chống gù tốt bằng tem nhãn, bảo hành*
Thêm một chi tiết nữa để phân biệt cặp chống gù lưng tốt chính là chú ý tới tem nhãn và bảo hành của sản phẩm. Bất kỳ sản phẩm cặp chống gù chính hãng nào đều được đóng tem nhãn và có bảo hành cực kỳ cẩn thận từ nhà sản xuất. Mục đích của việc này chính là để khẳng định sản phẩm chính hãng và giúp khách hàng phân biệt được với hàng giả hàng nhái. 
Khách hàng hoàn toàn có thể kiểm tra tem nhãn bảo hành trên website của nhà sản xuất hay các đại lý phân phối sản phẩm cặp chống gù để chắc chắn lựa chọn được chiếc cặp chống gù chính hãng.

_

_
_Phân biệt cặp chống gù tốt bằng phần lưng cặp_​
*Phân biệt cặp chống gù tốt bằng phần lưng cặp*
Cuối cùng, để phân biệt được cặp chống gù tốt, các bậc phụ huynh cần phải kiểm tra phần lưng cặp của sản phẩm mình lựa chọn. Tất cả những chiếc cặp chống gù trên thị trường hiện nay đều có một lớp lót đệm dày ở phần lưng cặp nhằm cố định cột sống của người đeo theo một khung xương nhất định. Bộ phận này là cực kỳ quan trọng và có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến khả năng chống gù của cặp. 
Do đó, khi tìm mua, các bậc phụ huynh hãy kiểm tra thật kỹ phần này của chiếc cặp chống gù để chắc chắn mình lựa chọn chính xác được chiếc cặp chống gù tốt nhất cho con. 
Trên đây là 4 cách phân biệt cặp chống gù tốt trên thị trường hiện nay. Hy vọng rằng với những chia sẻ trên đây, các bậc phụ huynh đã có thêm kiến thức để có thể lựa chọn được cho con mình những chiếc cặp chống gù tốt nhất. Chúc các bậc phụ huynh và con trẻ có một năm học thành công.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

